

Ask HN: Which developer portal is the best? Why? - joshuakahn

Ask HN: For API's, who has the best developer portal and why?
======
baremetal
I use <http://europhase.net> My support tickets are usually filled in 10-15
minutes or so. And its cheaper than slicehost or linode, at least for me (I
know the owner).

------
maushu
I have never seen any API documentation as simple as Linode's. For some reason
people like to really complicate this stuff.

<http://www.linode.com/api/>

------
joshuakahn
ok, so I'm hearing "simple documentation", "fast support response". Thanks for
the examples so far.

